# Ar-15s



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody have a highly reccommended AR-15 brand? One that has a good reliability record...

The smith and wesson M&P seemed like a good one? Are there better?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Bushmaster.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Colt. I've had three of them over the years, and they all worked flawlessly, even under difficult conditions. Still have one of them (sold the others when cash was tight).

I've also had several Bushmasters, and they all worked - except the last one. Some kind of problem with the bolt; once I replaced the bolt with a Colt bolt, it was good-to-go, but it left me a bit sour on the Bushy brand.

My experience is: If you're *not* going to run it hard (shoot it a LOT, and get it HOT), almost anything will work reliably for occasional target shooting. If you are going to push the envelope, then go with Colt or another company that has a good record with folks who run their guns hard, and be prepared to pay for that additional hard-use reliability.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I like my M&P15 and have had no problems with it. I really like that the the M&P comes with magpul handgaurds, buttstock and grips which are all things i would have wanted to change on almost any other AR.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Anybody have a highly reccommended AR-15 brand? One that has a good reliability record...
> 
> The *smith and wesson M&P* seemed like a good one? Are there better?


1 year warranty



denner said:


> Bushmaster.


1 year warranty



DJ Niner said:


> Colt....


Limited Lifetime Warranty

Colt, Noveske, *Bravo Co. MFG*, Daniel Defense etc are all worth taking a look at.

There's some subtle differences between the Bushys, Smiths etc. and the ones I listed. The importance of those differences are always up for debate...

*NEW Comparison Chart of Commercial M4 Pattern Carbines*

*​*


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep, DJ and VA I think answered you're question.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> 1 year warranty
> 
> 1 year warranty
> 
> ...


Interesting enough I looked at S&W's 1 year warranty on M&P-15's and at it rolls over to a lifetime service policy in which they will repair w/o charge any defect in material or workmanship to the original owner.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

DPMS , mine has never missed a beat even playing in the dirt.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, VA's suggestions hold true. I'm in the market for a quality AR and priced some locally 899 is the low ball with S&W M&P-15 + local tax would bring that baby to 900 or so out the door. I also looked at a Daniels Arms for 1080, it felt very solid and well built. I may go back and get that one or get a DMPS AR-10 for around 997. We will see, but I'm at least a little more educated.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a Rock River Arms lower receiver with national match trigger, and a DPMS flat top 20" bull barrel upper. I didn't buy it for speed, but it hasn't belched in the 200 rounds or so of hand loaded ammo I've put through it so far.

Accuracy-wise, it is great, 0.44 for the last group at 100 yards, with hand loaded Hornady Match ammo, and that's with me ignoring the DPMS recommended barrel break-in.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

denner said:


> Yes, VA's suggestions hold true. I'm in the market for a quality AR and priced some locally 899 is the low ball with S&W M&P-15 + local tax would bring that baby to 900 or so out the door. I also looked at a Daniels Arms for 1080, it felt very solid and well built. I may go back and get that one or get a DMPS AR-10 for around 997. We will see, but I'm at least a little more educated.


AR10s are a different ball game. I really like DPMS' options for larger caliber chamberings. I keep coming back to their *Mark 12,* still waiting to see what* Colt's SP901* will retail for, but almost* everything I end up really interested in ends up being over $2K *and I'm not going to pay that much for a rifle that's going to spend more time in the safe than on the range.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, my brother has a stock Remington R25(DPMS) and it shoots extremely well. But they can get expensive quick.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm a Noveske guy now. I've got a 10.5" 5.56 and just ordered an 8" 300 Blackout upper from Noveske for it as well.

Like has been said, if you're going to be shooting dirt clods on the rare weekends to impress a buddy... get whatever you want. If you're going to run it hard, get a Noveske or BCM.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

DPMS has been flawless and S&W M&P is also an excellent choice...JJ


----------

